# hdmi portatile HP skylake

## bandreabis

Sto sbattendo la testa su questo problema ma non so su quale muro rompermela!

Ho un notebook HP con scheda video integrata nella cpu + scheda nVidia che però è disabilitata (o per lo meno non ne carico i drivers nel kernel).

Vorrei usare la pota hdmi ma non so come fare, nel kernel credo di dover trovare un certo DRM_OMAP, ma dove dovrebbe essere non c'è gentoo-sources-4.9.6).

Avete un suggerimento da darmi?

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Non saprei dirti per come usare l'uscita hdmi, ma DRM_OMAP c'e' nel kernel 4.9.6, probabilmente non lo vedi perche' non hai attivato una sua dipendenza.

```
   Symbol: DRM_OMAP [=n]   

   Type  : tristate  

   Prompt: OMAP DRM                    

     Location:                      

       -> Device Drivers              

   (1)   -> Graphics support                

     Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/omapdrm/Kconfig:1              

     Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM [=y] && (ARCH_OMAP2PLUS || ARCH_MULTIPLATFORM)          

     Selects: OMAP2_DSS [=n] && DRM_KMS_HELPER [=m]

   Symbol: DRM_OMAP_CONNECTOR_HDMI [=n]              

   Type  : tristate                               

   Prompt: HDMI Connector     

     Location:                              

       -> Device Drivers        

   (4)   -> Graphics support                                    

           -> OMAP DRM (DRM_OMAP [=n])          

             -> OMAPDRM External Display Device Drivers                            

     Defined at drivers/gpu/drm/omapdrm/displays/Kconfig:26 

     Depends on: HAS_IOMEM [=y] && DRM_OMAP [=n]
```

----------

## bandreabis

Non sono così sicuro che la soluzione sia OMAP.

A me il kernel 4.9.6 mi perde il wifi e non risolve l'HDMI, quindi sono rimasto alla versione 4.4 con l'ultima stabile.

Tu questa OMAP se provi ad attivarla, la trovi?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Effettivamente non so come attivarla.

Comunque il mio portatile DELL con skylake wifi e hdmi funzionano a meraviglia, ho il kernel 4.9.11

----------

## bandreabis

Mi viene il dubbio che il problema non sia software.

Per questo vorrei reinstallare Windows, per test.

Purtroppo niente dualboot.

Puoi postare la tua .config?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Eccola.

Magari il bios ha qualche aggiornamento da fare?

----------

## bandreabis

Grazie.

Serve sempre Windows   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Grazie.
> 
> Serve sempre Windows  

 

No solitamente io lo faccio con systemresuecd da freedos, controlla se i tuoi aggiornamenti si possono lanciare da dos.

----------

## bandreabis

Ricordo il tuo post sulla configurazione del tuo portatile.

Credo di averci provato ma di non essere riuscito a far partire freedos.

----------

## bandreabis

ti andrebbe di dare un occhio alla mia .config?

http://pastebin.com/raw/f0YnUd6r

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Quello che vedo che non va (ho guardato nel tuo dmeg nel forum internazionale) e' che il sistema vorrebbe caricare il firmware i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin mentre tu hai specificato il i915/skl_dmc_ver1.bin

```
[    0.781376] i915 0000:00:02.0: Direct firmware load for i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin failed with error -2

[    0.781382] [drm:intel_guc_ucode_init] *ERROR* Failed to fetch GuC firmware from i915/skl_guc_ver4.bin (error -2)
```

Prova a cambiarlo nel kernel, non so se sia questo il problema

----------

## bandreabis

Alla fine li ho inseriti entrambi. L'errore è sparito ma non ha risolto il problema HDMI.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io uso xorg in ~arch, to usi quello stabile? E che driver usi x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel o x11-libs/libva-intel-driver?

E il tuo xorg.conf come e' configurato?

----------

## bandreabis

Non ho impostato xorg.conf 

Ho tutto stabile tranne kde

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma la scheda intel e' una HD 530?

Io ho smascherato anche questi

 */etc/portage/package.accept_keywords/video wrote:*   

> media-libs/mesa ~amd64
> 
> x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~amd64
> 
> x11-libs/libdrm ~amd64
> ...

 

----------

## bandreabis

Quella integrata nel i7-6700hq

Le smaschero e poi ti dico.

Grazie.

----------

## bandreabis

Perché mi vuole unmerge xf86-video-intel?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Perché mi vuole unmerge xf86-video-intel?

 

Perche' il nuovo driver e' x11-libs/libva-intel-driver

----------

## bandreabis

devo emerge manualmente?

Ora non è installato

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> devo emerge manualmente?
> 
> Ora non è installato

 

Strano a me mi ha installato quello e con emerge -c disinstallato l'altro

----------

## bandreabis

Provo un -uDN world

EDIT No, nulla.

Che debba modificare make.conf?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Io come video cards ho impostato questo

```
VIDEO_CARDS="intel i965 nvidia"
```

io ho anche un nvidia

----------

## bandreabis

i965?

io ho messo i915

Tu che processore hai?

EDIT; sbaglio, ho messo i965

Allora provo ad installare manualmente i drivers

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> i965?
> 
> io ho messo i915
> 
> Tu che processore hai?

 

Il tuo stesso processore 

```
model name      : Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz
```

E dalla guida dice di usare il i965 per la Gen 4 through Gen 9

----------

## bandreabis

Scusa, avevo editato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Allora provo ad installare manualmente i drivers

 

Cmq trovo strano che non te lo proponga.

Io non ho dovuto installarlo

EDIT: cmq non so se sia il driver nuovo ma e' quello che mi ha proposto quando sono passato a xorg ~arch

----------

## bandreabis

Ho trovato il wiki:

 Important

Beginning with x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.19, the x11-base/xorg-drivers package (in addition to the mesa package) includes support the i965 USE flag. This will omit selection of the deprecating x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver in favor of the more maintained, generic modesetting DDX driver built-in to x11-base/xorg-server.

Senza di te non mi era venuto in mente.

Provo a riavviare sperando bene

RI-EDIT: il video funziona

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ho trovato il wiki:
> 
>  Important
> 
> Beginning with x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.19, the x11-base/xorg-drivers package (in addition to the mesa package) includes support the i965 USE flag. This will omit selection of the deprecating x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel driver in favor of the more maintained, generic modesetting DDX driver built-in to x11-base/xorg-server.
> ...

 

Ora che lo posti mi viene in mente che ero passato a xorg-1.19 per questo motivo... che brutta la vecchiaia  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

Non dirlo a me.

Ora rubo il TV a mia figlia (a nanna a quest'ora) e provo l'HDMI

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |grep HDMI

[     6.226] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 has no monitor section

[     6.235] (II) modeset(0): EDID for output HDMI-1

[     6.235] (II) modeset(0): Output HDMI-1 disconnected

[     6.366] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI (/dev/input/event10)

----------

## bandreabis

Mi viene un grosso dubbio. Non è che HDMI funziona con la scheda video nvidia?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Mi viene un grosso dubbio. Non è che HDMI funziona con la scheda video nvidia?

 

Non penso ma se vuoi domani provo a fare qualche prova (questa sera tv occupata).

----------

## bandreabis

# xrandr

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192

eDP-1 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm

   1920x1080     60.02*+  40.03  

HDMI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

invece :

```
sudo lshw -c display

  *-display UNCLAIMED     

       description: 3D controller

       product: GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M]

       vendor: NVIDIA Corporation

       physical id: 0

       bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0

       version: a2

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list

       configuration: latency=0

       resources: memory:93000000-93ffffff memory:80000000-8fffffff memory:90000000-91ffffff ioport:4000(size=128) memory:94000000-9407ffff

  *-display

       description: VGA compatible controller

       product: Intel Corporation

       vendor: Intel Corporation

       physical id: 2

       bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0

       version: 06

       width: 64 bits

       clock: 33MHz

       capabilities: pciexpress msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom

       configuration: driver=i915 latency=0

       resources: irq:121 memory:92000000-92ffffff memory:a0000000-afffffff ioport:5000(size=64)
```

Quindi i915 e non i965.

Tentativo per tentativo

----------

## bandreabis

Io DEVO capire se il problema è hardware.

Firmatto tutto e installo Windows!

Poi ti so dire

Grazie

----------

## bandreabis

Allora. Ho fatto questa pazzia per togliermi il dubbio: HDMI funziona!   :Cool: 

Ho approfittato per aggiornare la BIOS del notebook e per controllare se la batteria era sotto richiamo da parte di HP.

Ora che sono punto a capo cercherò di capire come fare ad aver un dualboot Windows su HDD e Gentoo su SSD.

Poi tornerò a cercare di far funzionare questa benedetta porta senza più paura che sia rotta e quindi con molta più calma.

Aprirò un nuovo topic per sto meledetto dualboot.

Grazie.

Andrea

----------

## bandreabis

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel

Perché non lo seguito prima?

----------

## bandreabis

Eccomi attivo e funzionante, con anche dual boot.

Ora bisogna capire perché non mi funziona la HDMI.

fedeliallalinea puoi aiutarmi ancora?

Per favore.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sei riuscito a fare passi avanti?

----------

## bandreabis

Ho allineato la mia configurazione a quella che avevi postato in [HOWTO] Gento su Dell XPS 15 (9550) FHD.

Ora però non sono a casa e non ho potuto fare nessuna prova.

In compenso sono saltati fuori dei warning in dmesg:

```
[    6.119567] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: AER: Corrected error received: id=00e5

[    6.119583] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5: PCIe Bus Error: severity=Corrected, type=Physical Layer, id=00e5(Receiver ID)

[    6.119588] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5:   device [8086:a115] error status/mask=00000001/00002000

[    6.119593] pcieport 0000:00:1c.5:    [ 0] Receiver Error         (First)
```

e

```
[   93.509652] Adjusting tsc more than 11% (7521382 vs 7184664)

[  145.404126] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).

[  145.404136] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.

[  145.412117] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd8 on isa0060/serio0).

[  145.412126] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e058 <keycode>' to make it known.

[14733.770010] atkbd serio0: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xd7 on isa0060/serio0).

[14733.770018] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e057 <keycode>' to make it known.

[14733.777980] atkbd serio0: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xd7 on isa0060/serio0).

[14733.777990] atkbd serio0: Use 'setkeycodes e057 <keycode>' to make it known.

[14800.004553] CPU3: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[14800.004553] CPU7: Core temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[14800.004557] CPU7: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[14800.004558] CPU3: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[14800.004561] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[14800.004594] CPU0: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[14800.004595] CPU2: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[14800.004596] CPU6: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[14800.004596] CPU4: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[14800.004597] CPU1: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[14800.004598] CPU5: Package temperature above threshold, cpu clock throttled (total events = 1)

[14800.005526] CPU3: Core temperature/speed normal

[14800.005527] CPU7: Core temperature/speed normal

[14800.005528] CPU7: Package temperature/speed normal

[14800.005529] CPU3: Package temperature/speed normal

[14800.005531] mce: [Hardware Error]: Machine check events logged

[14800.005568] CPU6: Package temperature/speed normal

[14800.005568] CPU2: Package temperature/speed normal

[14800.005569] CPU4: Package temperature/speed normal

[14800.005570] CPU1: Package temperature/speed normal

[14800.005571] CPU0: Package temperature/speed normal

[14800.005571] CPU5: Package temperature/speed normal

```

Ma questa è un'altra storia.

----------

## bandreabis

No, nulla, non va.

Non so cosa fare.

Eppure la portafunziona:

dmesg: http://pastebin.com/raw/5epeR9G8

Xorg.log: http://pastebin.com/raw/XEAgE1Ym

Xrandr: 

```
Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192

eDP-1 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm

   1920x1080     60.02*+  40.03  

HDMI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
```

scanpci: 

```
pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x00 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x1910

 Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x01 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x1901

 Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16)

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x02 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x191b

 Intel Corporation Device unknown

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x04 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x1903

 Intel Corporation Device unknown

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x14 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa12f

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x14 function 0x02: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa131

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x16 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa13a

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x17 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa103

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1c function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa114

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #5

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1c function 0x05: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa115

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #6

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1c function 0x06: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa116

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #7

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1f function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa14e

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1f function 0x02: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa121

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1f function 0x03: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa170

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio

pci bus 0x0000 cardnum 0x1f function 0x04: vendor 0x8086 device 0xa123

 Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus

pci bus 0x0001 cardnum 0x00 function 0x00: vendor 0x10de device 0x139b

 NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M]

pci bus 0x0007 cardnum 0x00 function 0x00: vendor 0x10ec device 0x522a

 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device unknown

pci bus 0x0008 cardnum 0x00 function 0x00: vendor 0x8086 device 0x095a

 Intel Corporation Wireless 7265

pci bus 0x0009 cardnum 0x00 function 0x00: vendor 0x10ec device 0x8168

 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller
```

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sky Lake Host Bridge/DRAM Registers

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=10 <?>

        Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 122

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=06, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff

        Memory behind bridge: 93000000-940fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000080000000-0000000091ffffff

        Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16)

        Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [140] Root Complex Link

        Capabilities: [d94] #19

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 191b (rev 06) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 820d

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 126

        Memory at 92000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at a0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]

        [virtual] Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

        Capabilities: [40] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

        Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [ac] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [100] Process Address Space ID (PASID)

        Capabilities: [200] Address Translation Service (ATS)

        Capabilities: [300] Page Request Interface (PRI)

        Kernel driver in use: i915

00:04.0 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Device 1903 (rev 07)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 820d

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 255

        Memory at 94420000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller (rev 31) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H USB 3.0 xHCI Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 130

        Memory at 94400000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 Signal processing controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H Thermal subsystem

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 255

        Memory at 94432000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI #1 (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H CSME HECI

        Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 255

        Memory at 94433000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

00:17.0 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode] (rev 31) (prog-if 01 [AHCI 1.0])

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H SATA Controller [AHCI mode]

        Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 128

        Memory at 94430000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Memory at 94436000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 5080 [size=8]

        I/O ports at 5088 [size=4]

        I/O ports at 5060 [size=32]

        Memory at 94434000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2K]

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #5 (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 123

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=07, subordinate=07, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff

        Memory behind bridge: 94300000-943fffff

        Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 000000007d100000-000000007d2fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

        Capabilities: [220] #19

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #6 (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 124

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=08, subordinate=08, sec-latency=0

        Memory behind bridge: 94200000-942fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

        Capabilities: [200] L1 PM Substates

        Capabilities: [220] #19

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port #7 (rev f1) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 125

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=09, subordinate=09, sec-latency=0

        I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff

        Memory behind bridge: 94100000-941fffff

        Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

        Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

        Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H PCI Express Root Port

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Access Control Services

        Capabilities: [200] L1 PM Substates

        Capabilities: [220] #19

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H LPC Controller

        Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0

00:1f.2 Memory controller: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H PMC (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H PMC

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

        Memory at 9442c000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

00:1f.3 Audio device: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H HD Audio (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H HD Audio

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 131

        Memory at 94428000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Memory at 94410000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus: Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-H SMBus (rev 31)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Sunrise Point-H SMBus

        Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 16

        Memory at 94435000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

        I/O ports at 5040 [size=32]

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M] (rev a2)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M]

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 255

        Memory at 93000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

        Memory at 80000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        Memory at 90000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

        I/O ports at 4000 [disabled] [size=128]

        Expansion ROM at 94000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

        Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [250] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [258] L1 PM Substates

        Capabilities: [128] Power Budgeting <?>

        Capabilities: [600] Vendor Specific Information: ID=0001 Rev=1 Len=024 <?>

        Capabilities: [900] #19

07:00.0 Unassigned class [ff00]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. Device 522a (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 820d

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 127

        Memory at 94300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-01-00-4c-e0-00

        Capabilities: [150] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [158] L1 PM Substates

        Kernel driver in use: rtsx_pci

08:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (rev 61)

        Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7265

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 132

        Memory at 94200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [40] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Device Serial Number 48-45-20-ff-ff-e6-73-a5

        Capabilities: [14c] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [154] L1 PM Substates

        Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

        Kernel modules: iwlwifi

09:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 15)

        Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 129

        I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

        Memory at 94104000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

        Memory at 94100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

        Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

        Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

        Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable- Count=4 Masked-

        Capabilities: [100] Advanced Error Reporting

        Capabilities: [140] Virtual Channel

        Capabilities: [160] Device Serial Number 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

        Capabilities: [170] Latency Tolerance Reporting

        Capabilities: [178] L1 PM Substates

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

----------

## bandreabis

Hai qualche conf per xorg?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf ho configurato questo

```
Section "Device"

        Driver "intel"

   Identifier "Intel Graphics"

   Option "AccelMethod" "sna"

   Option "TearFree" "true"

   Option "DRI" "true"

EndSection
```

----------

## bandreabis

Boh, non saprei.

Io ho provato solo sul mio TV, che è l'unico con cui dovrei collegare il computer 

Magari con un altro monitor

EDIT: io seguendo il wiki ho attivato glamor ma vedo che tu usi sna.

Ma tu hai x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel oppure x11-libs/libva-intel-driver o nessuno dei due?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Ma tu hai x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel oppure x11-libs/libva-intel-driver o nessuno dei due?

 

Ora ho x11-libs/libva-intel-driver da quando ho messo xorg 1.19 mi sembra

----------

## bandreabis

Seguo il tuo esempio allora.

Volevo disattivare glamor, che tanto miglioramenti non ne ha portati.

libva-intel-driver l'hai dovuto emerge o è una dipendenza? Mi sembra tu abbia detto che era una dipendenza.

Posso chiederti di postare anche Xorg.0.log se non ti è di troppo disturbo?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> libva-intel-driver l'hai dovuto emerge o è una dipendenza? Mi sembra tu abbia detto che era una dipendenza.

 

Esatto me l'ha proposto portage con un aggiornamento.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Posso chiederti di postare anche Xorg.0.log se non ti è di troppo disturbo?

 

Questa sera lo faccio, ora non ho con me il mio notebook

----------

## bandreabis

Ci sto capendo poco. A me lo vuole unmerge.

Quando avrai il pc sotto mano puoi vedere se hai la USE vaapi settata? Dovresti averla, altrimenti depclean vuole eliminare libva-intel-driver

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ecco il mio Xorg.0.log.

Si ho la use flag vaapi attiva nel make.conf

----------

## bandreabis

I tuoi HDMI hanno un EDID, il mio no. È tutto qui.

EDIT: ora anche il mio ne ha uno.

Ma nulla.

----------

## bandreabis

Proviamo così: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Intel_microcode

Mah, le provo tutte, emerge intel-microcode mi ha portato un EDID.

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Ecco il mio Xorg.0.log.
> 
> Si ho la use flag vaapi attiva nel make.conf

 

Ultima poi evito di tempestarti di post.  :Embarassed: 

Ho notato che nel tuo log di xorg non hai messaggi tipo

```
[     6.696] (II) config/udev: Adding input device HDA Intel PCH HDMI (/dev/input/event11)

[     6.696] (II) No input driver specified, ignoring this device.

[     6.696] (II) This device may have been added with another device file.
```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Purtroppo non saprei dirti cosa provare, io non ho fatto nulla di particolare e ha funzionato al volo.

----------

## bandreabis

Per ora ho rinunciato.

----------

## bandreabis

Torno alla carica.

Ho fatto la prova "definitiva". Da windows ho disattivato la scheda video nVidia  e HDMI non ha funzionato più.

Mentre disattivando la scheda interna HDMI funziona comunque.

EDIT:

ho quindi installato primus come da tuo tutorial, ma non ho risolto il problema HDMI.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Prova a attivare solo nvidia e vedere se cosi' va.

Primus attiva nvidia solo quando lanci il comando primusrun, fino a quel momento il modulo non e' caricato

----------

## bandreabis

con nvidia non parte X

Ho provato con nouveau e collegando l'HDMI sente qualcosa: in automatico compare la scritta NESSUNO SCHERMO ESTERNO.

Il risultato non è di molto migliorato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> con nvidia non parte X

 

Che errore da?

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   con nvidia non parte X 
> 
> Che errore da?

 

sddm non parte.

Se do 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

 lo schermo rimane nero.

Con primus (eselect opengl set xorg-x11) usava nvidia.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Nei log c'e' qualcosa di interessante? Che versione di sddm

Ora sono su  un pc con nvidia abilitato e sddm parte senza problemi.

----------

## bandreabis

Con tutte le prove che ho fatto non saprei più quale log si riferisce a quale situazione.

Farò altre prove.

Io semplicemente imposto VIDEO_CARDS="intel nvidia" e aggiorno il sistema.

Poi eselect opengl set nvidia.

Ed ottengo lo schermo nero.

----------

## sabayonino

con le schede ibride dovresti utilizzare/configurare ad hoc bumblebee

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Hybrid_graphics

buona fortuna

Onestamente per i portatili preferirei un abella integrata unica ... 

rotture di scatole zero ...

ps : fresca fresca ... https://www.gamingonlinux.com/articles/nvidia-might-have-more-open-drivers-in-future-on-linux.9329

----------

## bandreabis

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> con le schede ibride dovresti utilizzare/configurare ad hoc bumblebee
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Hybrid_graphics
> 
> buona fortuna
> ...

 

Pure io vorrei una bella integrata unica.

Avere un notebook a metà oggi con linux mi spiace molto. E' una limitazione grave.

----------

## bandreabis

Ho provato la Mint live e funziona tutto a perfezione.

Boh. Che devo controllare?

----------

## bandreabis

Una cosa l'ho notata.

Quando collego il TV si attiva la porta HDMI-1-2 della scheda discreta nvidia.

Su gentoo invece:

```
xrandr 

Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 8192 x 8192

eDP-1 connected primary 1920x1080+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 344mm x 194mm

   1920x1080     60.02*+  40.03  

HDMI-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)

```

EDIT:22.29 28.01.208

----------

## bandreabis

Nessuna idea?   :Sad: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Nessuna idea?  

 

Ho lasciato perdere sta cosa.

Forse un giorno ci riproverò

----------

## bandreabis

la situazione si è sbloccata dopo l'aggiornamento di ieri di plasma 5.13.

Non so né come né perché plasma è partito dopo un tentativo random di eselect opengl set nvidia.

È tutto piccolo piccolo. Ma è un ottimo punto di partenza.

Funziona HDMI anche se credo sia da aggiustare la risoluzione per il monitor esterno poiché non si vedono immagini.

Gli effetti del desktop crashano.

È ancora tutto per aria ma almeno uno spiraglio di luce si vede.

----------

